# Maggie Passed Unexpectedly!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry. 
Unless a necropsy (autopsy) is performed, you may never know the actual cause.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly Maggie.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Maggie.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I have no insight, just plenty of sympathy for your pain. It is heartbreaking to lose them.


----------



## gary5454 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank You!!


----------



## gary5454 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank You, wow 15! what a great life!!!


----------



## gary5454 (Feb 12, 2014)

she was 13 that is great as well 12-15 is super. The average in the 70s for Golden's was 16-17 years old. They are conducting studies now as to why so many are dying young Thank You


----------



## gary5454 (Feb 12, 2014)

And Jax 16 You are very Lucky!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gary*

Gary:

I am SO SORRY to hear about Maggie. I also lost my adopted Golden Girl, Smooch, we think she was 12, very quickly to hemangiosarcoma and we lost a 10 year old Samoyed, named Snobear, to it as well.

Please give me the date that Maggie passed and I will add her to the Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will look after her.


----------



## -ALBUS- (May 5, 2016)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

I'm so sorry this happened and my deepest condolences to you. I can only imagine how hard this must be for you. RIP Maggie.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so very sorry. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm so very sorry you lost your beloved Maggie. RIP Maggie.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry you lost your Maggie. Whenever you're ready, we would love to see some pictures and hear some stories. It's so heartbreaking to lose them.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

So terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

So Sorry for your sudden loss! Its tough. I agree with Karen 519 it could be hemangiosarcoma. We lost my first girl to it at 8 just like that plays one day like a pup and gone the next, but no seizures. May you find peace.


----------



## MosesPutnam (Sep 11, 2013)

I am so sorry! prayers for healing and peace for your heart!


----------



## goochimom (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm so very sorry. I truly know your pain. I promise things will get better and the memories will live on without hurting. Bless her. Prayers!


----------

